# Wie beteiligt ihr euch an Gentoo?

## doedel

Das würde mich mal sehr interessieren, wie weit andere dem Projekt helfen.

Ich habe die 2007.0er DVD im Torrent laufen, seit sie raus kam (so natürlich auch runtergeladen, geht ja gar nicht anders  :Wink:  ).

Ausserdem noch hier im Forum und ab und zu mal IRC, wobei ich da mehr Fragen stelle, als dass ich anderen helfen kann (gut, bin auch zu wenig da, bekomm kaum was mit).

Entwickler, klar, das steht ja auch hier im Forum mit dran (bei allen?).

Forum

Torrent

An Veranstaltungen

Übersetzungen/Dokumentation

Wiki-Einträge

Spenden

...

...

Gibt ja einiges  :Smile: 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch keine Schande wenn man nichts mithilft. Denn wer in einem freien Projekt mitarbeitet muss sich auch im Klaren darüber sein, dass das nicht jeder tut. Wenn man dann meint, dass nur Leute, die auch "mitmachen", etwas davon haben sollten, ist man, denke ich, hier fehl am Platz. (Kauft euch Vista   :Twisted Evil:  )

//edit: noch etwas vergessen. Bevor jetzt Antworten wie "geht dich nichts an" oder so kommen, behaltet sie. Thread=Beteiligung: Wer will  :Wink: 

//edit2: und nochwas vergessen. Ich denke auch, dass man die Live-CD auch nur per torrent verteilen sollte. Bis auf die Minimal-CD, Portage und die Stages sollte nichts per HTTP/FTP angeboten werden, die Bandbreite kann man dann für das Wesentliche verwenden.

----------

## mrsteven

Na ja, ich spamme hier das Forum voll...  :Twisted Evil: 

Vielleicht findet ja gelegentlich jemand in meinen Beiträgen auch was sinnvolles...  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

Ich verteile die .iso Dateien via Bittorrent.

tost

----------

## hoschi

Ich versuche im Bugtracker halbwegs sinnvolles von mir zu geben. Bei Fehlern wie falsch angegeben Konfigruationsdateien kann ja jeder helfen  :Wink: 

Auf mein Bugentry fuer Mesk (netter Audiplayer in Python fuer GTK2) mit Ebuild reagiert niemand  :Sad: 

----------

## Sourcecode

ICh versuch so gut es geht bei Problemen zu helfen, nach Möglichkeit natürlich Live wenns n Bekannter ist oder so, ansonsten eben in zich Gentoo Foren, dazu nach Möglichkeit und Freizeit auch Bugtracker.

Die Gentoo CD's lass ich was torrent angeht auch nach erscheinen erstmal 2 Wochen am Seeden um meinen Teil dazu beizutragen das der erste Ansturm satt von statten geht, hab leider nur ne DSL2000 Leitung und keine Kabelleitung o.ä sonst würd ich das Ding dauerhaft drinlassen.

Eben einfach "Gentoo Support", wenn ich bedenk wieviele Stunden (vor allem Nachtschichten  :Wink:  ) ich damit verbracht habe Leuten bei Problemen zu helfen, oh my wenn mir das einer Bezahlt hätte, ich hätte keine beruflichen Probleme *gg*

Sind alles sachen die ich gern mache, und ich bin eben wegen Offenheit und Unterstützung auch damals zu Linux gegangen, es ist einfach ein "Credo" womit ich mich voll Identifizieren kann und wozu ich sogut es geht meinen Beitrag leisten möchte wenn es darum geht anderen unter die Arme zu greifen.  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

- Forum Onkel  :Smile: 

- Manchmal erstellen/anpassen von ebuilds für bugs.gentoo.com.

- Nebenbei schreibe ich an nem "Einsteiger" Buch für Linux. Gentoo Linux im speziellen natürlich  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3678485.html#3678485

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Ampheus

Ich schreibe natürlich hier (meist) sinnvolles ins Forum und ab und an die Sache mit dem Bugtracker.

Das ebuild für den Rainlendar stammt übrigens auch von mir  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Ich mach nix.  :Razz: 

Übrigens, auch nur ein einziger Bugreport oder ein einziges Forumspost oder was auch immer kann ein sinnvoller und für alle hilfreicher Beitrag sein.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doedel

Jaja, das wusste ich doch schon immer, dass die Admins nichts machen.

Noch ein Frage an die Admins, steht bei jedem Dev im Forum dabei, dass er einer ist?

(mein erster Forenpost mit links)

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich mach nix.  

 kann ich bestätigen *duck*

Aber dafür gibts ja noch die Mods die den faulen Admins hinterher putzen  :Wink: 

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Noch ein Frage an die Admins, steht bei jedem Dev im Forum dabei, dass er einer ist?

 

zu 99% - d.h. sofern wir wissen das Forennick 'X' Dev-Account 'Y' ist ja; nicht jeder Dev hat einen Account in den Foren und der ist nicht zwingend identisch zum 'Devnamen' aka email-addresse.

----------

## musv

Ich trolle im Forum rum und beleidige im Real-Life Windows-Nutzer und binde denen immer auf die Nase, daß ich seit ca. 5 Jahren (seit ich Linux hab) keine Viren mehr auf meinem Rechner hab - und das ohne Firewall und Antivirenprogramm. 

Außerdem hab ich mich mal auf dem Chemnitzer Linuxtag vor ein paar Jahren reichlich mit kleinen Gentoo-Aufklebern eingedeckt, wo jetzt einer auf meinem Notebook, einer an meinem großen Computer und einer am Monitor klebt. 

Weiterhin hab ich schon ein oder 2x 'n Bugreport auf bugs.gentoo.org abschickt und außerdem noch den Entwickler der gspcav1-Webcam-Treiber zugespamt, als meine in Ostasien gekaufte Billig-Cam nicht unterstützt wurde. 3 Monate später ging das Ding dann. War nur Pech, daß ich sie dann meiner Freundin geschenkt hab.

Reicht das zur Rettung der Welt?

----------

## hoschi

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> - Forum Onkel 
> 
> - Manchmal erstellen/anpassen von ebuilds für bugs.gentoo.com.
> 
> - Nebenbei schreibe ich an nem "Einsteiger" Buch für Linux. Gentoo Linux im speziellen natürlich 
> ...

 

Wollte nicht schon mal jemand ein Buch schreiben?

Es muss halt sehr allgemein ausfallen (was ja auch gut so ist), damit es einige Zeit lang Gentoo kompatibel bleibt  :Surprised: )

*such* *find*

http://www.amazon.de/Gentoo-Linux-Instal...

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Gentoo-Metadistr...

mod edit: url tags hinzugefügt, damit die Seite ordentlich umbricht --Earthwings

----------

## ChrisJumper

BUCH-THEMA

=========

Ich hab sogar schon mal daran gedacht dieses Buch zu kaufen!

Aber auf der Gefahr hin dort halbwegs veraltete Hinweise zu finden hab ich es dann sein gelassen.

Denn die Dokumentation und Howtos hier sind ja nahezu unerschöpflich.

Ein Buch das noch wirklich fehlt finde ich wäre mal einfach ein normales Buch das vielleicht mal über die Menschen berichtet. Die an Gentoo arbeiten. Und warum sie hier arbeiten und was letztlich ihr Job ist.

Es interessiert mich viel mehr wie man Developer werden kann ;) Als tolle Tricks mit emerge.

Es gibt da sehr viele Seiten die nur mit sehr guten Englischkenntnissen zu bewältigen sind und dafür fehlt mir dann die Ausdauer/Puste.

HILFELEISTUNGEN

============

So beschränkt sich meine Hilfe für Gentoo auf eine kleine (wie ich mir vorgenommen habe) jährliche Spende an den Gentoo-ev. Vielleicht möchte ich da irgendwann auch mal Mitglied werden.

Meine kurzen Hilfen hier im Forum sind noch nicht wirklich der rede Wert ;)

Ansonsten und das ist ja das schöne mit Gentoo, wurde schon von 3 Rechnern das Windows vertrieben. Und ich bin sicher es werden mehr, wenn der XP-Support in einigen Jahren eingestellt wird :D

----------

## Earthwings

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich mach nix. 
> 
> Übrigens, auch nur ein einziger Bugreport oder ein einziges Forumspost oder was auch immer kann ein sinnvoller und für alle hilfreicher Beitrag sein. 

 Du meinst, die ersten 5956 Versuche gingen bei Dir daneben?   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

*edit: tsss... Hr. Kollege sie vergessen die OTW-Posts mit einzubeziehen, dann wärens 6670  :Wink:  -- think4urs11

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wie ich versuche meinen Teil beizutragen:

Bugs im Tracker melden (manchmal sogar gezielt nach Bugs suchen).

Hier im Forum oder bei Bekannten mit Gentoo-Problemchen helfen.

Ich hoffe, eines Tages ebuilds beizusteuern und ordentliche Patches hochzuladen. Bisher fehlt mir aber immer die Zeit, mich in den Code einzuarbeiten. Würde sich sicher auch lohnen, das Aufdecken von Fehlern teilzuautomatisieren, so weit möglich.

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich versuch hier im Forum immer möglichst dumme Fragen zu stellen, dass gentoo-Anfänger möglichst auch was im Bereich des einfacheren Niveaus finden *lol*

Außerdem versuche ich möglichst viel gentoo einzusetzen und damit zu verbreiten.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Wollte nicht schon mal jemand ein Buch schreiben?

 

Ja wollte...

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Es muss halt sehr allgemein ausfallen (was ja auch gut so ist), damit es einige Zeit lang Gentoo kompatibel bleibt )

 

Nun, meine Idee ist es nicht ein spezielles Gentoo Buch sondern ein allgemeines Linux Buch zu schreiben. Der lesende soll dabei an die Basics herangeführt werden. Mit basics meine ich jedoch nicht einfach nur Standard Befehle wie ls, cp und rm  :Mr. Green:  sondern auch Ideen, Angehensweisen und Philosophien.   Der Leser soll danach in der Lage sein selbständig Befehle kombinieren zu können, zu wissen wo man Hilfe herbekommt und wie man mit kreativem ausprobieren an sein Ziel kommt.

Mit Gentoo hat das ganze insofern zu tun, als dass ich für mich entschieden habe diese Distribution als Spielfeld zu wählen. Dies wegen Gentoos Flexibilität aber auch weil man hier viele Grundlegende Dinge einfacher als z.B. bei einem SuSE System zeigen und erlernen kann. Natürlich werde ich genauer auf emerge oder gewisse Eigenheiten von Gentoo eingehen. Allerdings werde ich versuchen mich auf Dinge zu beschränken, welche auch noch in der nächsten oder übernächsten Gentoo Version seine Richtigkeit haben werden.

Und ganz besonders wird sich mein Buch dadurch hervorheben, dass alles in eine Geschichte um eine neue Welt und die Reise dorthin verpackt sein wird  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## nikaya

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *such* *find*
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Gentoo-Linux-Instal...
> ...

 

LOL.

Das eine Buch von Gunnar Wrobel ist ja schon öfters angekündigt worden.Aber dass dertobi123 auch eins veröffentlichen will war mir neu.Danke für den Hinweis.  :Wink: 

@STiGMaTa_ch:

Ich hatte die Sache mit Deinem Buch schon ganz vergessen.Schön dass Du es nicht hast.  :Wink: 

Bin wirklich gespannt darauf denn Deine Posts sind oft sehr lehrreich und gleichzeitig unterhaltsam.  :Smile: 

Ich hoffe Du unterrichtest uns hier wenn es erscheint.Es wird wohl kaum unter dem Autorennamen "STiGMaTa_ch" erscheinen.Wäre sonst schade wenn es keiner mitbekommen würde.

----------

## dertobi123

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Das würde mich mal sehr interessieren, wie weit andere dem Projekt helfen.

 

Aaaaaaaalso:

Dokumentation (Deutschsprachige Übersetzung, ein wenig Mitarbeit an der englischen Doku - in letzter Zeit leider weniger)

Gentoo/PPC (Hauptsächlich Pflege des stabilen Zweigs, Security Liaison)

Gentoo/HPPA (Release Engineering, d.h. Erstellen der Installationsmedien)

Betreuung diverser Pakete (herdstat -dp dertobi123, in letzter Zeit auch Arbeit an den Nagios-Paketen)

Gründungsmitglied Förderverein Gentoo e.V., "ewiger Kassenprüfer", Administration der gentoo.de Server

Betreuung und Organisation von Messeständen, div. Vorträge (http://www.scherbaum.info/~tobias/?site=vortraege), etc.

und nicht zuletzt das schon genannte BuchAusserdem hänge ich seit Ewigkeiten hier um Forum rum - und ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab ich bestimmt auch noch vergessen   :Cool: Last edited by dertobi123 on Tue May 22, 2007 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Das eine Buch von Gunnar Wrobel ist ja schon öfters angekündigt worden.Aber dass dertobi123 auch eins veröffentlichen will war mir neu.Danke für den Hinweis. 

 

Veröffentlichen wirds der MITP-Verlag, ich habs nur geschrieben  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Veröffentlichen wirds der MITP-Verlag, ich habs nur geschrieben 

 

Kleinkarierter Scherzkeks.  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   
> 
> Veröffentlichen wirds der MITP-Verlag, ich habs nur geschrieben  
> 
> Kleinkarierter Scherzkeks. 

 

So bin ich halt   :Cool: 

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ...

- ich bin ein wenig im Forum anwesend ... und ab und zu schreib ich sogar was sinnvolles ;P

- Manchmal melden/fixen von Bugs/ebuilds

- ne Portage-Oberfläche entwickeln ^^

----------

## l3u

Kram im Forum schreiben

Bugreports schreiben

Kram für Gentoo schreiben

ebuilds für meine Programme bereitstellen

----------

## slick

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Na ja, ich spamme hier das Forum voll...  

 

Und ich sorge dann dafür das du es nicht machst. Arbeitsbeschaffung in feinster Ausprägung. Danke!  :Wink: 

ich hüpf hier halt rum und tue so als würde ich was tun

ich bastel gelegentlich aus purer Langeweile/Neugier/Wissendurst an meinen Rechnern rum was sich dann meist hier irgendwo om Forum wiederfindet, auch zur eigenen Dokumentation

Mitglied Gentoo e.V.

ich pflege die (inoffiziellen, experimentellen) ebuilds für YaCy

versuche eine soziale Komponente aka GSC zu schaffen

ab und an mal zur Belohnung mit dem tobi123 (und anderen) zum Chinesen essen

Im Moment schleift alles ein wenig, das mich die Spielsucht bei einem Onlinespiel gepackt hat, am besten 24/7 ... was mach ich hier überhaupt? Muss weg ...

----------

## mrsteven

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Na ja, ich spamme hier das Forum voll...   
> 
> Und ich sorge dann dafür das du es nicht machst. Arbeitsbeschaffung in feinster Ausprägung. Danke! 

 

 :Mr. Green:  Ich werd mir auch weiterhin Mühe geben...  :Wink: 

In diesem Sinne: 

```
++postcount;
```

----------

## tazinblack

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Gentoo/PPC (Hauptsächlich Pflege des stabilen Zweigs, Security Liaison)
> 
> 

 

Jawoll, kann ich nur bestätigen! Hat mir mal doll mit ner IBM PPC64 Kiste aus der Patsche geholfen.

Das hätte ich ohne dieses Forum und natürlich ohne ihn nicht hinbekommen und inzwischen hab ich zwei dieser Kisten laufen mit nem ganz wichtigen und äußerst krass programmierten transaktionsscheduler drauf.

----------

## Louisdor

Naja, meistens frage ich wohl mehr, als dass ich wirklich helfen kann ...

So Majors wie KDE bzw. Gnome benutze ich nicht, hab da also auch keine Ahnung!   :Wink: 

Vor inzwischen ein paar Jahren (Okt 2004) habe ich mal eine

Kurzanleitung für die Einrichtung/Installation von "fbsplash" und den "splashutils" verfasst.

CiaO,

ALEx

----------

## Erdie

Ich sorge für das Seelenheil frustrierter Gentoo User. Vor allem, wenn es um philosophische Fragen wie: "Bin ich schon gelöscht?" geht.

Sollte wider Erwarten alles in geregelten Bahnen laufen, stellt ich selbst blöde Fragen in diesem Forum   :Rolling Eyes: 

-Erdie

----------

## b3cks

Tja, wie beteilige ich mich? Ich pöbel halt auch hier im Forum rum und helfe mir bekannte Gentooler im Freundeskreis. Ich würde gerne mehr helfen, habe bisher aber kein Projekt gefunden oder eine eigene Idee gehabt, die es mir ermöglicht Gentoo - in meiner wenig vorhandenen Freizeit - weiter zu unterstützen oder zu fördern.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich sollte eigentlich schon durch meine blosse Anwesenheit hier im Forum bezahlt werden, verlange aber kein Geld und spende so dieses Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## doedel

Anarcho, du solltest im Normalfall draufzahlen  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Hier rumpöpeln und vor allem im deutschen Gentoo-Wiki Artikel schreiben und Admin spielen  :Smile: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich mach hier ab und zu ein sinnvolles Post. Ansonsten hab ich auch schon im wiki was beigetragen. Da ich KDE-Nutzer bin, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mal demnächst beim KDE-Team mitzumachen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kopernikus

Hoi,

was es gibt Teams für die einzelnen WMs?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Naja ich bin nun seit langer Zeit nicht mehr hier gewesen.

Bin aber ziemlich aktiv im IRC. 

Ich war in letzter Zeit ein wenig viel beschäftigt mit meiner Internetpräsenz ( http://www.tuxhelfer.de )

Da hab ich mitlerweile 2 Projekte für Linux Einsteiger veröffentlicht die sich alle auf Gentoo beziehen...

Sollen aber natürlich noch viel mehr werden.

Also wenn es ein extra Team für XFCE gibt würd ich da glaub ich auch mitmachen....

Grüße

Kopernikus

----------

## sirro

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> was es gibt Teams für die einzelnen WMs?  

 

Klar und die bekriegen sich den ganzen Tag. Gnome vs. KDE, XFCE gegen alle  :Very Happy: 

Scherz beiseite: Mit Glaubenskrieg hat das weniger zu tun, eher damit, dass so Wissen und Interessen gebündelt werden, Absprachen einfacher werden, etc.

XFCE hat auch sein eigenes Team/Projekt/Herde.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/xfce/

Frueher(tm) habe ich ebuilds (das erste lighttpd, teilweise skype) und (kleinere) Howtos geschrieben und natuerlich hier im Forum rumtreiben. Aber jetzt bin ich ja Veteran  :Wink: 

----------

## sschlueter

Ich versuche eigentlich, Netzwerkfragen zu beantworten. Aber ich habe mittlerweile nur noch wenig Zeit und bin bei meinem Versuch auch ehrlich gesagt relativ schnell frustriert, weil ich immer wieder feststelle, dass sehr viele User überhaupt nicht an Erklärungen interessiert sind.

----------

## xraver

Tja, dann will ich mein Treiben auch mal näher beschreiben.

Im Forum helfe ich gerne hier und da - so wie es mein Wissen eben zu lässt.

Manchmal versuche ich mein Wissen dem Gentoo-Wiki zu übergeben, früher hab ich es auch mal mit dem erstellen von ebuilds versucht.

Leider dauert es ewig bis sich ein ebuild im offiziellen Portage-Tree wieder findet, deswegen erstelle ich ebuilds nur noch für private zwecke. (vileicht sollte man ein overlay erstellen in dem die Leutz aus dem Forum ihre ebuilds eintragen)

Ok, ist zwar nicht viel, aber sobald es ein Projekt gibt wo ich helfen kann, bin ich dabei.

Tja, da mein Bekanntenkreis aus Windows-Usern besteht - werde ich euch noch weiter belästigen  :Wink: .

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Leider dauert es ewig bis sich ein ebuild im offiziellen Portage-Tree wieder findet, deswegen erstelle ich ebuilds nur noch für private zwecke. (vileicht sollte man ein overlay erstellen in dem die Leutz aus dem Forum ihre ebuilds eintragen)

 

Gibt es: http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise

 *Quote:*   

> Project Sunrise offers an overlay made by gentoo users and developers. The scope is to cover all ebuilds that are not in the portage tree and making them easily available as well as allowing non-developers to maintain them. The overlays' ebuilds need to meet a certain QA level and commits are watched by gentoo devs.

 

----------

## xraver

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...

 

Danke, werde ich mir auf jedenfall ansehen.

----------

## UTgamer

- Ich bin ab und an im Forum zu finden mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Beiträgen, gerne auch bei HW-Fragen am Desktop.

- Schreibe ab und an Bugreports besonders zu Treibern.  (Stolz   :Cool:  habe bereits einen IDE/SATA-Treiber für nforce geschrieben gehabt zur besseren DMA-Unterstützung.)

- Mache Werbung für Gentoo bei Heise *g*

- Bin ab und an auch mal beim Chinesen mit Slick, tobi123 und anderen.

Meistens jagen mich aber Onlinespiele 24/7.

----------

## Erdie

Uff, soviel Zeit möchte ich auch mal haben ..  :Confused: 

----------

## _eckobar_

dieses topic hat mich irgendwie ins grübbeln gebracht .... was mache ich für gentoo? .... es ist für mich eigentlich schon selbstverständlich geworden, dass ich mit gentoo ein absolutes profi betriebssystem bekomme, wo sich andere zahl-distros verstecken können. gentoo ist opensource und man bekommt sehr sehr sehr viel an leistungen für wenig (nämlich genau gar keines) geld.

gentoo kann aber nicht die welt ändern, sondern muss auch in unserer kapitalistischen welt zu recht kommen. leider gibt es aber nicht alle dinge umsonst ... server komponenten ... bandweite .... etc.

daher habe ich jetzt folgenden entschluss gefasst ... ich spende jedes monat 10euro für ein opensource projekt, welches es meiner meinung nach verdient hat finanziell unterstützt zu werden. ich weiß, dass 10euro nicht viel sind ... jedoch wenn jeder etwas spenden würde, der mit gentoo bzw. anderen namhaften projekten arbeitet ... kommt schon einiges zusammen .. auch kleinvieh macht mist.

wie gesagt, den anfang mache ich mit gentoo ... gefolgt von amarok, kde, xfce, k3b, pidgin, vlc ..... diese fallen mir mal schlagartig ein.

macht euch auch mal gedanken ... und jetzt ehrlich ... wieviel geld gebt ihr für irgendwas schrottiges aus? und 10euro tun den wenigsten leuten weh .... würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier eine finanzielle LAWINE los treten könnte. *gg*

----------

## sschlueter

Das meiner Ansicht nach ganz klar geldspendenwürdigste Projekt ist das OpenBSD-Projekt.

Und nebenbei gefragt: Welche Zahl-Distros meinst du denn? Alle aktuell wichtigen Distros sind ebenso kostenlos downloadbar wie Gentoo.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Das meiner Ansicht nach ganz klar geldspendenwürdigste Projekt ist das OpenBSD-Projekt.
> 
> Und nebenbei gefragt: Welche Zahl-Distros meinst du denn? Alle aktuell wichtigen Distros sind ebenso kostenlos downloadbar wie Gentoo.

 

genau ... ebenso ... aber nicht ausschließlich ... oder steht hinter gentoo ein profit-orientiertes unternehmen? ich denke nicht. was ich jedoch schon glaube, dass novell, redhat, etc ... profit-orientiert sind. oder bist du da anderer meinung? -> somit zahl-distros

----------

## tgurr

Diese "Zahldistros" beschäftigen aber unter anderem auch (Kernel-)entwickler oder sponsorn andersweitig Opensource Projekte.  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Und zahlen mußt du für die "Zahl-Distros" ebenfalls nicht zwangsweise. Zahlen tust du bei denen nämlich nur für das Handbuch und die Verpackung, wenn du so ein Paket im Laden kaufen solltest.

----------

## Necoro

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und zahlen mußt du für die "Zahl-Distros" ebenfalls nicht zwangsweise. Zahlen tust du bei denen nämlich nur für das Handbuch und die Verpackung, wenn du so ein Paket im Laden kaufen solltest.

 

und meistens auch für Support ...

----------

## _eckobar_

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und zahlen mußt du für die "Zahl-Distros" ebenfalls nicht zwangsweise. Zahlen tust du bei denen nämlich nur für das Handbuch und die Verpackung, wenn du so ein Paket im Laden kaufen solltest.

 

ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber diese tatsache war mir auch klar, aber danke für deine erläuterung des begriffs "zahl-distro".

 ... jedoch .... nochmal .... ich glaube nicht, dass ein projekt, welches nur von freiwilligen entwicklern getragen wird, die gleichen finanziellen möglichkeiten hat wie ein redhat oder novell, etc, denn diese haben einfach andere finanzielle kanäle als ein z.b.: gentoo.

nochmal zum mitschreiben:

wenn du willst kannst du den begriff zahl-distro auch in den begriff "distribution hinter der ein profitorientiertes unternehmen steht" abwandeln. aber der erste absatz von http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/support.xml zeigt diese tatsache herrlich auf ... community .... community ... community .... kein support für geld

----------

